# Like us on facebook and get free products!



## Synthetek (Aug 31, 2011)

If you like our products then like us on facebook and we will give you free products! 

All you have to do is click the LIKE button on our facebook page and we will give you $1 credit for each one.

Synthetek Industries - Innovative Bodybuilding Products | Facebook

Simply mention it on the order form in the comments section and we will take $1 off your total purchase price.

But it doesn’t end there – if you have friends and have them LIKE our page also, we will give you $1 credit for each one of them too!

1, 10, 100, 1000! There’s no limit! The more LIKES you can generate for our page the more credit you will get and the more FREE product you can order. 

No catches. The promotion applies to ALL of our products. 

Email us with a list of everyone who has LIKEd the site for you when you place your order. Once we verify them on our page we will process your order with the relevant discount. How much discount you get is totally upto you!


----------



## PRIDE (Sep 1, 2011)

*Bump!*



Synthetek said:


> If you like our products then like us on facebook and we will give you free products!
> 
> All you have to do is click the LIKE button on our facebook page and we will give you $1 credit for each one.
> 
> ...



Awesome offer!


----------



## K1 (Sep 1, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## jswole (Sep 1, 2011)

Great offer.


----------



## J4CKT (Sep 1, 2011)

This is fantastic, thanks guys!


----------



## Synthetek (Sep 2, 2011)

Getting a great response so far, keep em coming guys. The more likes we get the money you save!


----------



## K1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Synthetek said:


> Getting a great response so far, keep em coming guys. The more likes we get the money you save!



:yeahthat:


----------



## Synthetek (Sep 9, 2011)

We have already given away 1 FREE order. Be quick as this offer will not be up forever, take advantage of it while you can.


----------



## K1 (Sep 13, 2011)

Synthetek said:


> We have already given away 1 FREE order. Be quick as this offer will not be up forever, take advantage of it while you can.



I suggest everyone jumping on this offer...It won't last long!


----------



## Synthetek (Sep 15, 2011)

We are now at over 300 LIKES!

Keep 'em coming guys. More LIKES = More FREE Products!


----------



## K1 (Sep 16, 2011)

*You don't want to miss out on this offer!*

:yeahthat:


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 16, 2011)

For those on Face Book what a generous offer from Synthetek.


----------



## K1 (Sep 19, 2011)

ALIN said:


> For those on Face Book what a generous offer from Synthetek.



:yeahthat:


----------



## Synthetek (Sep 21, 2011)

Almost 400 LIKEs now! Keep 'em coming guys and girls.

We suspect there will be a few free orders coming our way soon to send out.


----------



## PRIDE (Sep 21, 2011)

Synthetek said:


> Almost 400 LIKEs now! Keep 'em coming guys and girls.
> 
> We suspect there will be a few free orders coming our way soon to send out.



:yeahthat:


----------



## Synthetek (Sep 27, 2011)

Synthetek said:


> Almost 400 LIKEs now! Keep 'em coming guys and girls.
> 
> We suspect there will be a few free orders coming our way soon to send out.



Well over 400 LIKES now. Keep 'em coming.

Help us and we will help you. Plenty of free products up for grabs.

Come and get yours!


----------



## K1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Synthetek said:


> Well over 400 LIKES now. Keep 'em coming.
> 
> Help us and we will help you. Plenty of free products up for grabs.
> 
> Come and get yours!



Hope the numbers just keep rising!


----------



## J4CKT (Sep 28, 2011)

k1* said:


> Hope the numbers just keep rising!



:yeahthat: Good work guys. Awesome deal!


----------



## PRIDE (Sep 30, 2011)

Bumping back up top!


----------



## PRIDE (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Synthetek (Oct 7, 2011)

Almost 450 LIKES!


----------



## K1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Synthetek said:


> Almost 450 LIKES!



:yeahthat:


----------



## PRIDE (Oct 12, 2011)

synthetek said:


> almost 450 likes!
> 
> :d



bump!


----------



## PRIDE (Oct 20, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Synthetek (Oct 21, 2011)

We are now upto 474! We suspect several free orders will be going out shortly!


----------



## Jhoe (Oct 21, 2011)

Awesome offer! A big LIKE!


----------



## PRIDE (Oct 26, 2011)

Jhoe said:


> Awesome offer! A big LIKE!



:yeahthat:


----------



## K1 (Oct 27, 2011)

synthetek said:


> if you like our products then like us on facebook and we will give you free products!
> 
> All you have to do is click the like button on our facebook page and we will give you $1 credit for each one.
> 
> ...



*bump*


----------



## K1 (Oct 27, 2011)

Noticed that there is a Professional Muscle facebook page now...Everyone should get over there and LIKE them as well!


----------



## willI'm (Oct 28, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## K1 (Oct 31, 2011)

*Bump*

Back up top!


----------



## Big A (Nov 1, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## J4CKT (Nov 3, 2011)

k1* said:


> Noticed that there is a Professional Muscle facebook page now...Everyone should get over there and LIKE them as well!



1 step ahead of you!


----------



## K1 (Nov 3, 2011)

J4CKT said:


> 1 step ahead of you!



:yeahthat:


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 3, 2011)

Looks like I'm so far behind that I need to actually create a Facebook page today.

Time to get crackin!!


----------



## K1 (Nov 3, 2011)

Tyrone said:


> Looks like I'm so far behind that I need to actually create a Facebook page today.
> 
> Time to get crackin!!



There's a pic of you on there too, "Mr. Featured Member"


----------



## PRIDE (Nov 3, 2011)

*Professional Muscle*



k1* said:


> Noticed that there is a Professional Muscle facebook page now...Everyone should get over there and LIKE them as well!



Another great board, for the Advanced BodyBuilder!


----------



## *FORGE* (Dec 5, 2011)

*Back up top!*

This brings with it a tremendous offer!


----------



## Synthetek (Dec 7, 2011)

567! 

Keep em coming guys and girls!


----------



## K1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Bump!!!


----------



## Synthetek (Dec 8, 2011)

570!


----------



## PRIDE (Dec 8, 2011)

Synthetek said:


> 570!



Keep it rising everyone!


----------



## Synthetek (Dec 9, 2011)

Bump!

573

Keep in mind this promotion is on-going for the time being..

Every LIKE you refer to us is still earning you $1 off your next order with us!

Synthetek Industries - Innovative Bodybuilding Products | Facebook


----------



## PRIDE (Dec 9, 2011)

synthetek said:


> bump!
> 
> 573
> 
> ...



bump!!!!


----------



## Synthetek (Dec 15, 2011)

594!

Keep em coming!


----------



## *FORGE* (Dec 15, 2011)

Synthetek said:


> 594!
> 
> Keep em coming!



:yeahthat:


----------



## PRIDE (Dec 15, 2011)

Synthetek said:


> 594!
> 
> Keep em coming!



BUMP!!:yeahthat:


----------



## Zanny (Dec 16, 2011)

Today?


----------



## *FORGE* (Dec 16, 2011)

Zanny said:


> Today?



You already missed out on the first great give away! Make sure you stayed tuned to any upcoming promotions!


----------



## Synthetek (Dec 19, 2011)

625!!


----------



## PRIDE (Dec 19, 2011)

Synthetek said:


> 625!!



:yeahthat:


----------



## *FORGE* (Dec 20, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## PRIDE (Dec 22, 2011)

The number keeps going up!


----------



## Tyrone (Dec 22, 2011)

k1* said:


> There's a pic of you on there too, "Mr. Featured Member"



Haha!  Thanks...saw that.  I'm a facebooker nowa days too!:smoking:


----------



## K1 (Dec 22, 2011)

Synthetek said:


> 625!!



Can't wait to see you guys hit 1000 and higher...BUMP!!


----------



## PRIDE (Dec 23, 2011)

k1* said:


> Can't wait to see you guys hit 1000 and higher...BUMP!!



:yeahthat:


----------



## K1 (Dec 23, 2011)

Can't wait to see what the next great offer is!!


----------



## Tyrone (Dec 24, 2011)

k1* said:


> Can't wait to see what the next great offer is!!



Same here...Keeping this bumped!!


----------



## K1 (Dec 24, 2011)

Tyrone said:


> Haha!  Thanks...saw that.  I'm a facebooker nowa days too!:smoking:



Uh oh, Ty's venturing out into Facebook


----------



## K1 (Dec 26, 2011)

Back up top!


----------



## ProFIT (Jan 1, 2012)

Liked! These guys have been around forever! Best protein I have ever used!


----------



## PRIDE (Jan 2, 2012)

I wanna see their next promotion! Keep the likes coming everyone!


----------



## K1 (Jan 3, 2012)

PRIDE. said:


> I wanna see their next promotion! Keep the likes coming everyone!



:yeahthat:


----------



## PRIDE (Jan 7, 2012)

*Bump!*

Looks like Kiwi just posted up a pic of himself on their page. Definitely a big boy!


----------



## *FORGE* (Jan 8, 2012)

PRIDE. said:


> I wanna see their next promotion! Keep the likes coming everyone!



Cannot wait for this!!


----------



## J4CKT (Jan 9, 2012)

PRIDE. said:


> Looks like Kiwi just posted up a pic of himself on their page. Definitely a big boy!



Yeah he posted several. Big and RIPPED is all i gotta say!


----------



## *FORGE* (Jan 10, 2012)

J4CKT said:


> Yeah he posted several. Big and RIPPED is all i gotta say!



Massive man!


----------



## K1 (Jan 10, 2012)

I like the pics of Lynx up there:smoking:


----------



## *FORGE* (Jan 13, 2012)

:yeahthat:


----------



## PRIDE (Jan 13, 2012)

k1* said:


> I like the pics of Lynx up there:smoking:



:love1:


----------



## K1 (Jan 15, 2012)

*Back up top!*

Keep the likes coming everyone!!


----------



## PRIDE (Jan 19, 2012)

*Bump!!*

New promotion should be coming soon!!


----------



## ProFIT (Jan 21, 2012)

PRIDE. said:


> New promotion should be coming soon!!



:yeahthat:


----------



## K1 (Jan 25, 2012)

*bump*


----------



## PRIDE (Jan 25, 2012)

Back up top!!


----------



## *FORGE* (Jan 28, 2012)

k1* said:


> I like the pics of Lynx up there:smoking:



I would like to see more pics of her on their page


----------



## Synthetek (Feb 1, 2012)

*FORGE* said:


> I would like to see more pics of her on their page



Your are not the first. We have had several requests for more photos of Meredith!


----------



## PRIDE (Feb 1, 2012)

*Bump!*

Only a few more LIKES left before we get to see the next promotion!


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 1, 2012)

Very Nice!!  Let's get to 700 today!!


----------



## *FORGE* (Feb 1, 2012)

Tyrone said:


> Very Nice!!  Let's get to 700 today!!



:yeahthat:


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 2, 2012)

Bump! Let's see what's coming next!!


----------



## K1 (Feb 3, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## K1 (Feb 4, 2012)

5 more


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 5, 2012)

:yeahthat:


----------



## PRIDE (Feb 5, 2012)

Bump!!!


----------



## *FORGE* (Feb 6, 2012)

Just a few more LIKES!!


----------



## Synthetek (Feb 7, 2012)

Just 2 more!! New Promotion coming right up!


----------



## K1 (Feb 7, 2012)

Synthetek said:


> Just 2 more!! New Promotion coming right up!



:yeahthat:


----------



## *FORGE* (Feb 7, 2012)

Synthetek said:


> Just 2 more!! New Promotion coming right up!



Let's see what the next one is!


----------



## K1 (Feb 9, 2012)

705 LIKES


----------



## *FORGE* (Feb 9, 2012)

k1* said:


> 705 LIKES



Let's see the next promo!!


----------



## PRIDE (Feb 11, 2012)

k1* said:


> 705 LIKES



:yeahthat:


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 12, 2012)

*FORGE* said:


> Let's see the next promo!!



Can't wait!! Glad the goal was met and still climbing!


----------



## PRIDE (Feb 12, 2012)

Tyrone said:


> Can't wait!! Glad the goal was met and still climbing!



Would like to see them hit 1000!


----------



## Synthetek (Feb 13, 2012)

PRIDE. said:


> Would like to see them hit 1000!



It will happen!


----------



## powders101 (Feb 13, 2012)

Synthetek said:


> It will happen!



:yeahthat:


----------



## K1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Synthetek said:


> It will happen!



Keep those LIKES coming everyone!


----------



## Synthetek (Feb 21, 2012)

Upto 712 now!


----------



## *FORGE* (Feb 21, 2012)

Synthetek said:


> Upto 712 now!



:yeahthat:


----------



## Synthetek (Feb 23, 2012)

Bump! Keep em coming guys and girls!


----------



## *FORGE* (Feb 23, 2012)

Synthetek said:


> Bump! Keep em coming guys and girls!



:yeahthat:


----------



## Synthetek (Mar 1, 2012)

We have just shipped another, completely FREE order out!

Keep the LIKES coming everyone, we are still paying $1 store credit on any of our products for every LIKE you can refer to our facebook page.


----------



## *FORGE* (Mar 13, 2012)

Synthetek said:


> We have just shipped another, completely FREE order out!
> 
> Keep the LIKES coming everyone, we are still paying $1 store credit on any of our products for every LIKE you can refer to our facebook page.



:yeahthat:


----------



## PRIDE (Mar 17, 2012)

Synthetek said:


> We have just shipped another, completely FREE order out!
> 
> Keep the LIKES coming everyone, we are still paying $1 store credit on any of our products for every LIKE you can refer to our facebook page.



Great news!!!


----------



## powders101 (Mar 20, 2012)

Synthetek said:


> We have just shipped another, completely FREE order out!
> 
> Keep the LIKES coming everyone, we are still paying $1 store credit on any of our products for every LIKE you can refer to our facebook page.



:yeahthat:


----------



## PRIDE (Mar 22, 2012)

Synthetek said:


> We have just shipped another, completely FREE order out!
> 
> Keep the LIKES coming everyone, we are still paying $1 store credit on any of our products for every LIKE you can refer to our facebook page.



Keep the likes coming everyone!!


----------



## K1 (Mar 22, 2012)

Synthetek said:


> We have just shipped another, completely FREE order out!
> 
> Keep the LIKES coming everyone, we are still paying $1 store credit on any of our products for every LIKE you can refer to our facebook page.



That's what we like to see...Can't wait to see you reach 1000!


----------



## Synthetek (Apr 11, 2012)

Upto 764!

PS: Another completely free order was claimed just yesterday!

If you want FREE stuff just share our page with your friends on facebook and have them LIKE our page. That's all there is to it.

Once we verify all your buddies that subscribed to our page we will give you $1 for each one of them in the form of store credit to spend on any product in our range!


----------



## *FORGE* (Apr 14, 2012)

*Bump!!*



Synthetek said:


> Upto 764!
> 
> PS: Another completely free order was claimed just yesterday!
> 
> ...



:yeahthat:


----------



## Synthetek (Apr 17, 2012)

Upto 774


----------



## J4CKT (Apr 19, 2012)

Almost 800.. Not much more to go.


----------



## PRIDE (Apr 19, 2012)

J4CKT said:


> Almost 800.. Not much more to go.



:yeahthat:


----------



## K1 (Apr 19, 2012)

J4CKT said:


> Almost 800.. Not much more to go.



Looking forward to seeing them break 1k!!


----------



## *FORGE* (Apr 20, 2012)

k1* said:


> Looking forward to seeing them break 1k!!



:yeahthat:


----------



## Synthetek (Apr 24, 2012)

780


----------



## Synthetek (May 2, 2012)

783


----------



## powders101 (May 6, 2012)

Bump:yeahthat:


----------



## PRIDE (May 26, 2012)

Take advantage of this offer while it lasts!!


----------



## Synthetek (Jun 4, 2012)

815


----------



## K1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Synthetek said:


> 815



:yeahthat:


----------



## PRIDE (Jun 7, 2012)

Synthetek said:


> 815



Not many more to go to reach 1000!


----------



## Synthetek (Jun 18, 2012)

We have just given away another completely FREE order!

If you are planning to try/buy any of our products then now is the time. We are still paying $1 per LIKE recieved to our facebook page so if you refer enough friends to LIKE our page you can try any of our products completely FREE!


----------



## J4CKT (Jun 20, 2012)

Synthetek said:


> We have just given away another completely FREE order!
> 
> If you are planning to try/buy any of our products then now is the time. We are still paying $1 per LIKE recieved to our facebook page so if you refer enough friends to LIKE our page you can try any of our products completely FREE!



That would be mine 

Thanks guys.


----------



## Synthetek (Jun 22, 2012)

Our shelves are stocked and we cannot wait to give away more stuff!

This offer will not be up forever so don't miss out on your chance for FREE products.

We are now upto 848 facebook fans/LIKES.

Get us to 1000 and we will put out another promotion!


----------



## *FORGE* (Jun 22, 2012)

Synthetek said:


> Our shelves are stocked and we cannot wait to give away more stuff!
> 
> This offer will not be up forever so don't miss out on your chance for FREE products.
> 
> ...



You guys will be at 1000 in no time at all!!

Can't wait to see what the next great promotion is going to be!!!


----------



## Synthetek (Jun 25, 2012)

:850


----------



## K1 (Jun 25, 2012)

Synthetek said:


> :850



:yeahthat::smoking:


----------



## *FORGE* (Jun 26, 2012)

Synthetek said:


> :850



Anxious to see what is offered up next!!:smoking:


----------



## PRIDE (Jun 26, 2012)

*FORGE* said:


> Anxious to see what is offered up next!!:smoking:



:yeahthat:


----------



## J4CKT (Jun 28, 2012)

*FORGE* said:


> Anxious to see what is offered up next!!:smoking:



Definitely! Cannot wait.


----------



## Synthetek (Jul 2, 2012)

861


----------



## PRIDE (Jul 2, 2012)

Synthetek said:


> 861



Almost there!!!


----------



## Synthetek (Jul 9, 2012)

864 


Don't forget guys - we will be releasing a new promotion once we reach 1000 LIKES, so tell your friends!


----------



## J4CKT (Jul 13, 2012)

Big Bump!


----------



## K1 (Jul 13, 2012)

Synthetek said:


> 864
> 
> 
> Don't forget guys - we will be releasing a new promotion once we reach 1000 LIKES, so tell your friends!



:yeahthat:


----------



## Synthetek (Jul 16, 2012)

872!


----------



## PRIDE (Jul 16, 2012)

Synthetek said:


> 872!



:yeahthat:


----------



## K1 (Jul 18, 2012)

Synthetek said:


> 872!


----------



## J4CKT (Jul 19, 2012)

Big Bump!


----------



## Synthetek (Jul 20, 2012)

874


----------



## Bandit (Jul 25, 2012)

Liked:yeahthat:


----------



## Synthetek (Aug 1, 2012)

886


----------



## K1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Synthetek said:


> 886



:yeahthat:


----------



## Synthetek (Aug 6, 2012)

888


----------



## K1 (Aug 7, 2012)

Synthetek said:


> 888



Let's keep the LIKES coming everyone!!


----------



## Synthetek (Aug 9, 2012)

891


----------



## Synthetek (Aug 13, 2012)

896


----------



## Synthetek (Aug 24, 2012)

904


----------



## J4CKT (Aug 27, 2012)

Awesome, climbing every day. Looking forward to your next promotion guys!


----------



## Synthetek (Aug 28, 2012)

907


----------



## Synthetek (Sep 4, 2012)

921


----------



## Synthetek (Sep 20, 2012)

933


----------



## K1 (Sep 22, 2012)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Synthetek (Sep 24, 2012)

946


----------



## K1 (Sep 26, 2012)

Synthetek said:


> 946



Not much longer to go!!!:smoking:


----------



## J4CKT (Sep 26, 2012)

Not long till you reach that 1k mark!


----------



## Synthetek (Sep 27, 2012)

954


----------



## The Greek (Sep 29, 2012)

Done !


----------



## K1 (Sep 30, 2012)

BUMP!!:yeahthat:


----------



## Synthetek (Oct 2, 2012)

The Greek said:


> Done !



Thank you sir!

The more friends you have who like the page the more credit you recieve to spend on any of the products we carry!


----------



## Synthetek (Oct 10, 2012)

We are ever so near to the 1000 LIKES milestone! 35 to go!

We are still deliberating over what kind of promotion to do next..

What are your favourite Synthetek products?


----------



## Synthetek (Oct 12, 2012)

969


----------



## Synthetek (Oct 16, 2012)

1002


----------



## K1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Synthetek said:


> 1002



:yeahthat::smoking:


----------



## J4CKT (Oct 19, 2012)

Synthetek said:


> 1002



Awesome, Congratulations guys! 

Milestone marker reached..


----------



## Synthetek (Oct 23, 2012)

1007


----------



## J4CKT (Oct 25, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## ProFIT (Oct 29, 2012)

Bump for these guys, best supps I have ever used!!


----------



## J4CKT (Oct 29, 2012)

ProFIT said:


> Bump for these guys, best supps I have ever used!!



Sure are. No nonsense products that actually do what they claim.


----------



## K1 (Nov 1, 2012)

Gotta give the boys at Synthetek a BUMP for continuously doing their thing day in and day out...1026 LIKES!!


----------



## benching (Nov 1, 2012)

Liked


----------



## AnaSCI (Nov 2, 2012)

Been using these guys for years now and never had a single complaint! Always fast service and always great products!


----------



## IRONFIST (Nov 2, 2012)

Great people, I get my synthepure and synthergine from them.


----------



## Synthetek (Dec 20, 2012)

1090


----------



## Synthetek (Jan 16, 2013)

1107


----------

